# HELP!!



## DuckGetter11 (Nov 12, 2008)

I am from South Carolina and I have friend of mine that was in Dakota at the Bobcat plant doing a little work. Me and him will be coming out this season for a lil duck hunting and was just wondering if anyone would interested in sharing some hotspots for a non local guy. Anything would help. Thanks guys


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

here is a tip......good luck


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

No


----------



## DuckGetter11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Booster good tip. Anyone else? We will be out their in a couple of weeks and we are staying for about 2 weeks maybe........So anything would be helpfull.


----------



## DuckGetter11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Come on guys. We are flying into GFK in two weeks. Does anyone have anything to share with me? What about maybe a private guide? We just want to come out and enjoy a little vaction and do some hunting.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:lol: Is this guy serious or is he a troll?

Didn't you get the memo, ND is all frozen up and there are no birds left.


----------



## DuckGetter11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Usalx50 you must be havin a rough day man. Well what do you recomend then? I will be in ND for two weeks. Hows deer season their? Are their no deer either?


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

I put the over/under at 47 minutes before this thread gets locked!


----------



## DuckGetter11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh sorry am I not suppose to be asking for help on this site. Sorry guys never been to ND before. just wanted a little heads up before I get their.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Duckgetter, no one is going to give you their hotspots. Do what everyone else here does put some gas in your vehicle when you get here, and go look for them.

Its the only reliable way I know of to find a place to hunt.

A private guide??? :eyeroll:


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=15445

check the sticky, then try again with your question. my guess is most everything in the GFK area is frozen, but I'm not up there.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

No one tells "hotspots" for any kind of fish and game anymore. You are welcome to do what we all do - scout long and hard, then go get permission.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

if you give me $300 dollars ill have a spot locked up for you when you get here....


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Scott LeDuc said:


> I put the over/under at 47 minutes before this thread gets locked!


I'll go with over


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just about everything is frozen over now.In 2 weeks you can bring you ice fishing gear.The deer season will be closed by then except for bow hunting.

Upland game birds will still be going.Go anywhere south of I-94.


----------



## DuckGetter11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Now were talkin. Avreyghg send me a PM with details. $300 for me and my buddy you might have a deal. The way some talk I will spend that in gas looking for the birds they say are already gone. Maybe we can work that out. Thanks


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

DuckGetter11 said:


> Now were talkin. Avreyghg send me a PM with details. $300 for me and my buddy you might have a deal. The way some talk I will spend that in gas looking for the birds they say are already gone. Maybe we can work that out. Thanks


Hey Avery I hope you're not taking him to my spot up by Pembina..and stay out of that stock pond by Bowman, I found it first.. :wink:


----------



## DuckGetter11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Look guys it is ovious that some do not like the idea of out of state people coming in to hunt. Your looking at it the wrong way. hunting is a passion that needs to be shared. Out of state hunters here in the carolinas pay more to hunt. Meaning the pay more towards our widelife management here, which to me if they want to pay it and do RIGHT then we welcome with open arms. Maybe you guys have just had real bad experiances with out of towners and thats sad. Hunting should be done right and enjoyed by everyone. To the guy that wanted the money to go hunting send me a pm and we can have a blast money is not the problem to have a little fun. When I first wrote this thread when I said hot spot I meant a certain body of water or good county to hunt in. I did not mean a certin point on my GPS. I can scott just like anyone else can, and I also can do the work my self. If you came to SC I would atleast tell you to go to Santee River, Wateree River or Catawba. Instead some just wanted to say go scout. But to the guys that helped thanks.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Is this a set up? 

If it's not, it's a little late for duck hunting around here now. Perhaps some late season goose or pheasant hunting.

Good luck and keep the wind at your back.


----------



## DuckGetter11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Cant believe everyone is so nice and helpfull see yall in 2 weeks


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Duckgetter11,

Based upon your PM to me you are not seeking help just stirring up the pot. We are are generous bunch here but not when you attack people that could help you.

I suggest this one be locked...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> DuckGetter11 said:
> 
> 
> > Now were talkin. Avreyghg send me a PM with details. $300 for me and my buddy you might have a deal. The way some talk I will spend that in gas looking for the birds they say are already gone. Maybe we can work that out. Thanks
> ...


I would NEVER take him up to that area! u shouldn't even be mentioning the area on a public forum you dim witt!!!!


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

DuckGetter 11: Hey if you are serious about coming in a couple of weeks, shoot me a PM and I will help you out. I know of your struggles before I moved here and would be gald to help you out if I can.


----------



## WATERLOO (Oct 9, 2003)

surely this is a joke. I am also from the great stae of South Carolina , and I can tell you that this guys tip about the rivers (as we would say down here), ain't no tip at all.
Thats like saying Lake Mich. has ducks on it.
I just got back from my 7th trip to Nodak, and I visit because you HAVE ducks. if the hunting was even close to what you guys have ,I probably wouldn't make the trip.
BTW--if any of you are from the W---w--th area, thanks for the hospitality. Even was invited and went to a wedding reception.
thanks again,
waterloo


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

shadow said:


> DuckGetter 11: Hey if you are serious about coming in a couple of weeks, shoot me a PM and I will help you out. I know of your struggles before I moved here and would be gald to help you out if I can.


Same here, all you need to bring is your wallet, i have all the spots, decoys, blinds, and gear :beer:


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry but all the deer have migrated through the state


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ducks in ND in two weeks????......Nov 26th. This year??? Sounds like someones not familiar with ND or the weather we've had this fall. Good luck!


----------



## DuckGetter11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry guys I think I had the wrong idea about this site, but did get some very helpful ideas. I think I do have the hint though. For the guys that sent the PM's that was awsome. My trip to ND will hopefully be a memorable one. One of my Dads SC buddys was the one who sugested this site to me. He didnt tell me anything about it before I came on. So sorry if I made the worng impression I love the woods just as much as the next guy. I read through a few of the threads last night and I see now what this site is for. But thanks anyways. Guess I will be up in two weeks and we will see what happens.


----------



## Bull Sprig (Sep 26, 2008)

DuckGetter - I am more than willing to help you out, and I think you can do it without paying to hunt. Guys that are offering to set you up should know that you need to be licensed in North Dakota to guide. Once you accept payment, you are considered a guide. Also, remember that most of the people you are going to talk to out there do not visit these forums and have a completely different attitude when it comes to having out of staters come to hunt.

As for some pointers... you're going to want to bring a four wheeler if you plan on hunting fields because most of the state is not going to be accessable by vehicle at this point. Where you go in the state completely depends on the weather between now and when you arrive. As of today, most of the large bodies of water are open and some are holding birds in large concentrations. If it gets cold enough to freeze those large lakes, you'll be limited to hunting out by the Missouri river which is not a bad thing. The hunting out there is fantastic and if I were you, I would make plans to head that way regardless of the weather. Spend 1/2 of your first day in the pickup truck and you'll have a killer place to hunt. I have never had a bad experience with a landowner when asking politely to field hunt waterfowl out there. Any questions, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

averyghg said:


> if you give me $300 dollars ill have a spot locked up for you when you get here....


So since we know eachother do i get a deal? :beer:

Nice spec mount by the way! First one i shoot is going on the wall juvy or mature!


----------



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> DuckGetter11 said:
> 
> 
> > Now were talkin. Avreyghg send me a PM with details. $300 for me and my buddy you might have a deal. The way some talk I will spend that in gas looking for the birds they say are already gone. Maybe we can work that out. Thanks
> ...


He doesnt need a guide!! This genious just told him where to hunt....There ya go Duck getter....


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

This thread is still going


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Bull Sprig said:


> DuckGetter - Guys that are offering to set you up should know that you need to be licensed in North Dakota to guide. Once you accept payment, you are considered a guide.


Not true if you are guiding on land that you own or lease for "bona fide" agricultural purposes...... sorry, just had to add my $.02 :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > if you give me $300 dollars ill have a spot locked up for you when you get here....
> ...


Yes you get half price...


----------

